

The Perfect Mobile Phone Is (Nearly) Here - ableal
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2348745,00.asp

======
boryas
Considering size and especially battery life limitations, some of those
requests seem a little bit pie-in-the-sky, though I'd love to be proven wrong.

